# Picture of tucker encountering a LION



## happy.pancakes (Jan 4, 2009)

Well...maybe not a lion.
But, Spency (the cat) is close enough. 
Anyone could have made the same mistake. [attachment=0:3snpfth4]th_random002[1].jpg[/attachment:3snpfth4]


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Picture of tucker incountering a LION*

Seems like a mighty and fearsome lion. Tucker is much braver than I would've been! 

That's definitely a cute picture.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Picture of tucker incountering a LION*

That is an adorable picture! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## HedgiLover (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Picture of tucker incountering a LION*

:lol: LOL That is funny!


----------



## MyGuitarSticks (Jan 16, 2009)

*Re: Picture of tucker incountering a LION*

NOOO, TUCKER! DON'T BE A HERO! (sorry for all caps but I couldn't resist :lol.


----------

